# New Beginnings.. Union or Non Union.. Need advice



## Blackout (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't see anywhere neutral to post this but I just need some solid advice, I don't want to spark any fights. So thanks to anyone who takes the time to read my rant and gives me their thoughts. I really don't have anyone to talk to about stuff like this and it's such a big step.

I've been in the electrical industry for 5 years now. When I started I just needed a job so my girlfriend's mom told me about an electrical apprenticeship. I never had any intentions of becoming an electrician before hand, just remembered I had good times with the electric fence at my parent's farm growing up. So I signed up, got hired by a local independent contractor and life was good! I spent my apprenticeship working for one of the best electrical contractors in town. I learned a lot of great things while I was there. I completed my 4 years of school and soon after received my Journeyman's license. 

Well, the economy tanked and I've been traded out to countless contractors (some good and some bad) the company I was with never seemed to be able to keep me busy. And at first I was okay with being traded, it was a cool way to see other ways things are done. And I know I should have just been simply thankful I had work. But sometimes the companies suck at what they do and was a horrible place to be. It just bothered me that they kept trading me out while others we're able to be laid off (I could survive just fine on unemployment) and the family members of the company never experienced any of this when I could work them into the ground. They would call me back once they had a big job, work me to death, then trade me to another company in dire need to finish a project.. I'm tired now and I'm only 24.

The other thing is I took care of a lot of things around the shop including inventory which I never signed up for, they just learned of my organization skills and used me for them (that place was a freaking mess). And last is after all this they hadn't given me a single raise since my last bump in school. I'm sorry but I know a lot of people say they are hard workers but I'm truly a bad ass (not trying to sound boastful, I'm actually very humble I just know I'm a work horse). I love working my butt off and I do really good work. I take a lot of pride in what I do and walking away from a job and knowing I did the best I could is the only thing I really enjoy about my job, beside bending pipe. 

Anyways I know this is long, I'm just trying to get my whole situation out there. I finally became fed up with how they've been treating me and started putting my name out there. I've had a few different opportunities arise from independent contractors looking for journeymen, every contractor is different and the only one that somewhat appealed to me was a residential service guy.. I'm use to commercial and industrial work. But then I was working around the local union shop and got to talking to them and I never knew about all the benefits they offered, I always knew they made more money but there was so much more than that. I've worked around them before and the one's I've met have the worst attitude ever, I'd never treat someone like they are trash because they aren't apart of my union. But I want to find the best career possible, *that's all I want*! I think if I joined I could be a good example of a union member.

Well I took their test and was accepted in. Earlier the same day my starting company called and fired me because my friend who I've grown up in the industry with has been going down the same road as me and found a new company and quit recently. Well he posted on his face book about it and I was joking with him cause I was happy he found a better place and one of my jokes was a nickname I recently thought of for my company, his page wasn't set on private and I guess my bosses had been spying on him and didn't like the new nickname and fired me for it. My previous bosses worked out a "great" deal for me with the current company I'm traded out to, which they would hire me until the job I'm on is complete which is about three weeks out. Do you think my reason for being fired will kill my chances for unemployment? I think they did that to protect themselves from having to pay because they denied a week of unemployment recently when they had no work for me (that's what sparked my decision to leave) I posted on my face book how I was accepted into the local union because I was pretty excited, (I know I need to get rid of that stupid thing, freaking got fired because of it) I got a lot of likes and congrats but the two union electrical workers I'm friends with started calling my independent electrical friends rats and I just think that's such poor taste and like I said I HATE that attitude, it's ignorant. 

I signed the book, now I just have to wait for a job to pop up. I really want to make this happen I just don't know if it's the best choice. Basically because of lay offs. I'd hate to work a job, get use to the new standard of living and then be put in the back of the book waiting for months (I guess no one knows what will happen, just need to take a chance?) They said as long as I'm a good hand and show up on time (which I have no problems with) then I should do good and won't be laid off unless the economy tanks again like it did. So I'm going to give it a shot, I just hope they call soon because I have a feeling I'm going to be denied unemployment..


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Blackout said:


> I didn't see anywhere neutral to post this but I just need some solid advice, I don't want to spark any fights. So thanks to anyone who takes the time to read my rant and gives me their thoughts. I really don't have anyone to talk to about stuff like this and it's such a big step.
> 
> I've been in the electrical industry for 5 years now. When I started I just needed a job so my girlfriend's mom told me about an electrical apprenticeship. I never had any intentions of becoming an electrician before hand, just remembered I had good times with the electric fence at my parent's farm growing up. So I signed up, got hired by a local independent contractor and life was good! I spent my apprenticeship working for one of the best electrical contractors in town. I learned a lot of great things while I was there. I completed my 4 years of school and soon after received my Journeyman's license.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me as you have already made up your mind which direction in life you wish to take so, I say good luck to you how ever it turns out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

*IF*

You can get in
and
There is work


IMO you can't beat working IBEW

BUT do not become some stuck up union fool. Open shop men are as good as union workers, many better, many worse. We are all electricians.


----------



## Blackout (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks.. I think maybe I just needed to get that out. There's so much going on in my life right now, I just want it to work out for the best and I hope IBEW is the answer.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Fight the unemployment, you will win, unless there's more to the story then your telling.

Joining the union was probably a good choice.

Get rid of the face book!


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it depends on the workload in your area, and if you live in a union dominated area. If the work is there the union would prob be best for you. 
If you work as hard as you say and have skills you should be able to find work always. Good luck


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I think until the economy improves (if it ever does) you'll be sitting waiting for work. In my area, there's little to no union. You'll start out at the bottom no matter how good of a worker you are. One advantage of a non-union shop is that if you are as good of a worker as you claim to be, they'll probably hang on to you and let some of the dead wood go just because they can.:yes::yes:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

sounds to me like you already have enough information. There are pros and cons on both sides of the fence


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Sorry long post...*

Read your 'Head line'. lost interest about the 2nd sentence...
Nothing personal.
If someone offers you a job, and it meets your financial criteria.... 
in this economy, take it.:thumbsup:

Don't sell yourself short or &*^% yourself out, just take the decent job and be happy.

I know LOTS of guys that 'MAKE' X an hour and got 'AWESOME bennefits', and scoff at me and my wage..

But, they have been sitting home for the last six months (or more) waiting to get them reinstated.

I can't wait! I just need a few days off in a row to re group my mind!!

( I bang in sick just for a bike ride - NEED THE TIME OFF)


----------

